# Just my luck..



## SoldierInTheMaking (6 Aug 2009)

Well as some of you know I've been around this site and facebook groups for a long time through out my application process. Since I handed in my application last December I finally got accepted after many bumps and mishaps and received my job offer and was enrolled on the 23rd of July. After 7 months of waiting I finally got the call and was booked to leave for basic training on August 17th, never in my life have I been more happier. Two day's after my enrollment ceremony I was training at a local Gym and decided to do some boxing....this was not new to me because I have been boxing for almost 2 years now. when I was boxing at the gym I threw an overhand punch and my thumb hit the back of my sparring partners head, right away I new something was wrong so I wrapped it up and went to the hospital the next day. I was told by the doctor it was dislocated and had to go to London to get it fixed. This was not a dislocation were you could pop it back into place, I had to get 2 pins in my thumb to hold it in place. 
So like the topic say's "Just my luck"....I have a cast on it right now and I'll be getting it off August 27th and he pins will be removed also. The doctor said I should wait up to 2 months to leave for basic training just to be safe and let my thumb rehabilitate. So now I'll be waiting probably till January to leave for basic training, which sucks a lot...
If their are any medic's on here that could answer me this or anyone with the knowledge I'd much appreciate it; If I got my cast off Aug 27th and right away went to work with my thumb to get it back to strength using stress balls, elastics or anything else that would work and i got it back to strength in like a month, do you think I would be good to go for training or should I still wait that other month? I would just like to go as soon as possible but I want to make sure it would be safe first so I don't go there and hurt it again and get put on pat or even get sent home..


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Aug 2009)

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> The doctor said I should wait up to 2 months to leave for basic training just to be safe and let my thumb rehabilitate. So now I'll be waiting probably till January to leave for basic training, which sucks a lot...
> 
> 
> If their are any medic's on here that could answer me this or anyone with the knowledge I'd much appreciate it; If I got my cast off Aug 27th and right away went to work with my thumb to get it back to strength using stress balls, elastics or anything else that would work and i got it back to strength in like a month, do you think I would be good to go for training or should I still wait that other month? I would just like to go as soon as possible but I want to make sure it would be safe first so I don't go there and hurt it again and get put on pat or even get sent home..




No disrespect to military medics, as I have had many chances to have dealt with them and their phenomenal work, however do you not see what you are asking?

Your Doctor, has a PHD in medicine.  _A Doctorate_, he specializes in medicine.  And, you would rather ask the advice of a military medic over a Doctor??

I say go with the Doctor's advice.  Look at it this way.  Screw up yer hand, and your future is screwed.  You will do no service to yourself, or your battle buddies that have to deal with your absence or weakness due to a mis healed hand.

A hand that is used for shooting, throwing grenades, first line first aid, pulling and injured buddy up from the line of fire...etc....



See what I am getting at?

dileas

tess


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (7 Aug 2009)

Yea I understand what your saying, better safe then sorry. Thanks for the reply!

Dylan


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (28 Aug 2009)

So I just got my cast off yesterday in London and started doing physio therapy on my thumb, they even got me a physio therapist I have to go see every week, so that's pretty sweet! I should be better in no time and FINALLY start my career that I've been waiting so long for!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Aug 2009)

Right on Dylan,

that's the spirit brother!

Your hand will be on the mend, and you will be on the path to the military in the right way.

Good on ya mate, and good luck!

dileas

tess


----------



## derael (29 Aug 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> A hand that is used for shooting, throwing grenades, first line first aid, pulling and injured buddy up from the line of fire...etc....



Not to mention the hand grip test you will have to pass every year on the CF express test to even be able to put yourself in any of the above situations.

Good to see you're on the mend.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (29 Aug 2009)

Yea, thanks guys, I'm working hard at getting this thumb back to normal I'm doing thumb exercises everyday at home and at my physiotherapist's but I will make sure I'm good to go before i get recoursed because it would really suck if I'm doing the grip test and it just so happens my thumb re dislocates...I wouldn't know what to do with my self but I will do what I have to do to get it better and maybe even try some grip strength exercises when it's doing better to see if I'm ready or not. Take care guys, I'll keep an update on how things are going with me and stuff. 

Dylan


----------

